# How I Built My 84.25 Inch Chest!!



## GFR (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are some of the legends of body building and power lifting.

David and Peter Paul: 315 Lb seated behind the neck press for 10 reps.
Paul Andersons: 6270 back lift.
Tom Platz: 32 inch thighs ripped at only 5'6.
Ed Coan: a 901 dead lift at only 239 Lbs.
Sergio: 20.25 cold upper arms.
Fred Hatfield: a 1014 Lb squat at 255 Lbs.

Some of you call these men hero's, some of you are inspired and amazed by them. Most people in the body building and  power lifting world consider them the best to have ever lived.
To me they are all pathetic BITCHES!!!

I have one secret that has helped me create my 84.25 inch chest, 24.3 inch waist and my 7.472 second 100 meter dash time. It is called "EXNIHILONIHILFITIT HYPERTROPHY"!
In the coming weeks I will explain this new and secret training system that I discovered quite by accident.
STAY TUNNED!!


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 25, 2005)

cant wait.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fred Hatfield: a 1014 Lb squat at 255 Lbs.


Or "Dr. Squat". The man as a PHD


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Tom Platz: 32 inch thighs ripped at only 5'8.



more like 5' 5"


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> more like 5' 5"


I'll knock him down to 5'6.


----------



## MyK (Jun 25, 2005)

show us some pics forman!


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> show us some pics forman!


My chest is too huge to fit on any picture.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

Rofl


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My chest is too huge to fit on any picture.


Mmmph... Mmmph.. Ahem...

Yes but all the women on IM
still testify that you have a small penis


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Mmmph... Mmmph.. Ahem...
> 
> Yes but all the women on IM
> still testify that you have a small penis


You and god hand really seemed concerned with the size of mens penises.


----------



## rburton (Jun 25, 2005)

Show me the data! (In this case, photographs.)


----------



## GFR (Jun 25, 2005)

rburton said:
			
		

> Show me the data! (In this case, photographs.)


Post 7


----------



## MyK (Jun 25, 2005)

Pics Pics Pics Pics!!!!


----------



## MyK (Jun 25, 2005)

if you dont show us the results you have from your amazing program, dont even bother posting it. I'm not trying to sound like a dick, im just being honest from someone who is genuinely interested.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 25, 2005)

foreman likes to clog up the training forum with worthless threads.  best to ignore those types.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My chest is too huge to fit on any picture.





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  that comment combined with the picture under your name is the funniest thing ive seen all day.


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> foreman likes to clog up the training forum with worthless threads.  best to ignore those types.


Please keep your judgmental and hateful attitude off my thread. There are people here who want to learn new things, and we could all do without your angry and bitter attitude.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

i say bullshit untill we see some pics!!!!

PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> i say bullshit untill we see some pics!!!!
> 
> PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!


I am looking into one of those cameras that takes a panoramic picture...I might be able to fit my huge chest into that type of photo.


----------



## RikkiHoon (Jun 26, 2005)

...what a piss-taker .... show us some pics, mate ... very simple  ​


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

RikkiHoon said:
			
		

> ...what a piss-taker .... show us some pics, mate ... very simple  ​


Did you look at the stats in my signature?


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

oh, the stats in his sig must be true!!!!!!

PICS PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did you look at the stats in my signature?


STATS...  SCHMATZ...

Take 4 pics in quarters of your Bicep,
and then piece them together!

(Be sure to hold up a book of matches,
or your crack pipe, in front of it for scale)


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

Pics Pics Pics Pics!!!!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Pics Pics Pics Pics!!!!!!!


ARRGHGHGH!!!  

Now *"I"* am sick of you   



MyK...

*...SHUT IT!*


----------



## cider303 (Jun 26, 2005)

the only stat that i believe to be true in your sig is the last stat about your tiny penis


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> the only stat that i believe to be true in your sig is the last stat about your tiny penis


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> Pics Pics Pics Pics!!!!!!!


Will u stop this silly shit! Damn u know he's only fucking playing dont u?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Hate to tell you guys but Foreman I have met. One big M/F. Real stats are as follows. 
H: 6"1"
W: 230 lbs
Chest 53 1/2"
Arms cold 21 3/8"
Waist 32"
Quads 30 5/8"

I never believed him either until we met. This guys has his training and Diet to a tee. 
Damn men and lady's wake up. He likes to pull your chain but has the built to talk all the shit he wants. 
Sorry Fore if i had to speak up brother. 
When he gets ready to post his training, I don't think you'll go wrong by listening and following his methods. There a little unorthodox but very effective. 
Now shut the hell up and don't piss him off. I'm using his training as we speak and now i'm putting on more LBM then ever. 


			
				god hand said:
			
		

> Will u stop this silly shit! Damn u know he's only fucking playing dont u?


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Hate to tell you guys but Foreman I have met. One big M/F. Real stats are as follows.
> H: 6"1"
> W: 230 lbs
> Chest 53 1/2"
> ...


 
 if he's so dam cool why does he act like such an ass?


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> if he's so dam cool why does he act like such an ass?


I can assure you I am not cool.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Got to know him to love him. 



			
				TheCurse said:
			
		

> if he's so dam cool why does he act like such an ass?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Got to know him to love him.


*FUCK HIM!*


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *FUCK HIM!*


What does this picture has to do with what u said?What does the picture has to do with what u said?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey foreman why don't you at least post a pic of your right bicep or something. Maybe then these kids will fucking believe you. Hell I know there not 24" no more like some of the pic's you showed me when at your pad but hell there still bigger then anyone on this board at close to 22".
Tough


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Hey foreman why don't you at least post a pic of your right bicep or something. Maybe then these kids will fucking believe you. Hell I know there not 24" no more like some of the pic's you showed me when at your pad but hell there still bigger then anyone on this board at close to 22".
> Tough


My right bicep is 33.1 inches cold right now.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

If you can't figure out how to post the pic, emaol it to me and I'll post it. I'll pm you with my email addy


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> If you can't figure out how to post the pic, emaol it to me and I'll post it. I'll pm you with my email addy


I'm having some put on a disk right now at Walgreens photo. It should be done in a few hours, normally it only takes 15 min to copy but I'm so huge the copy time will be 2 hours.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Perfect as that will shut some of the non receptive idiots the fuck up. If you need help let me know. I would find it a honor to help a person like you out. I have seen you in person and sometimes it takes a pic to turn non believers into believers. I wished I owned that walgreens. I'd make a lot of money for developing those monsterous pic's of you. Hope they don't run out of film paper trying to get your massive bi's and chest on paper



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm having some put on a disk right now at Walgreens photo. It should be done in a few hours, normally it only takes 15 min to copy but I'm so huge the copy time will be 2 hours.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What does this picture has to do with what u said?What does the picture has to do with what u said?


Well...  Because, one of the funniest parts of that movie is...

When told his brother was having a heart attack,
Don Ameche yells "FUCK HIM"!

Thus when I wish to express my opinion,
And I want to convey the sentimate of  "Mortimer Duke",
I add the picture


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's Foreman pics http://www.ancientclan.com/gallery/data/media/30/brolly2.jpg


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Here's Foreman pics http://www.ancientclan.com/gallery/data/media/30/brolly2.jpg


You know what Lad that displays a lack of faith. I told you I have met Mr. foremanrules. He has pic's and when he post them i think you will say " holy fuck I need his diet and training methods". I stated there different but very effective. By using his training and diet you may get the Biceps of your up to man size.


----------



## MyK (Jun 26, 2005)

less talk and more show!!!!

when i see these "results" I'll be a believer, but im not going to give someone credit on their word over the internet because they have impressive results in their sig!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> less talk and more show!!!!
> 
> when i see these "results" I'll be a believer, but im not going to give someone credit on their word over the internet because they have impressive results in their sig!!


My chest is now 85.24 inches...this program is amazing!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 26, 2005)

What's amazing is another 26 days on this 30,413 calorie diet you have me on, My chest should be right there also. Just wonder with my chest reaching the size of yours and although my penis being very large, if I'll still be able to see it?
Holly shit i just thought of something. With these two ladys i sleep with, will I have to buy a larger bed because of my size?



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My chest is now 85.24 inches...this program is amazing!


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What's amazing is another 26 days on this 30,413 calorie diet you have me on, My chest should be right there also. Just wonder with my chest reaching the size of yours and although my penis being very large, if I'll still be able to see it?
> Holly shit i just thought of something. With these two ladys i sleep with, will I have to buy a larger bed because of my size?


30,413 calories!  God Damn!


----------



## bballstud (Jun 27, 2005)

I have very interested in this diet and training routine tough old man and foreman..


----------



## bballstud (Jun 27, 2005)

I am very*


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

bballstud said:
			
		

> I have very interested in this diet and training routine tough old man and foreman..


"This is not a real workout program, and if you follow it you will be in danger of injury and poor health".


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 27, 2005)

Roflmgdaoloulolmdoalmoarmalfmofamlfmaofmalromlamfomaoffmlafmoafmlazremoamaofmaofmaofmafomfaomgozillamdflkafmka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Roflmgdaoloulolmdoalmoarmalfmofamlfmaofmalromlamfomaoffmlafmoafmlazremoamaofmaofmaofmafomfaomgozillamdflkafmka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree 97.2%, well said!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Really seems that you have a studdering problem. I guess that was the first word you were trying to get out of your mouth!



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> Roflmgdaoloulolmdoalmoarmalfmofamlfmaofmalromlamfomaoffmlafmoafmlazremoamaofmaofmaofmafomfaomgozillamdflkafmka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *FUCK HIM!*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH     
Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 27, 2005)

It's OK Lad as your allowed one mistake



			
				LexusGS said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
> Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 27, 2005)

84 inches of lard and man boobies


----------



## GFR (Jun 27, 2005)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> 84 inches of lard and man boobies



Jealous???


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Here are some of the legends of body building and power lifting.
> 
> David and Peter Paul: 315 Lb seated behind the neck press for 10 reps.
> Paul Andersons: 6270 back lift.
> ...


This new and amazing " secret program" needs a Bump.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 7, 2005)

I have been on your new amazing program now for 6 weeks. I have found it very intensive but exciting. My new gains of 1.5" on ea bicept, 2.75" in quad growth and 3" growth on the chest making your new program worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2005)

I too have dabbled in use of the EXNIHILONIHILFITIT HYPERTROPHY methods...

I haven't made any muscle size or strength gains yet, but...

My penis now weighs 1.75 lbs cold!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 7, 2005)

Monkey you weighed the wrong Banana. the one your looking for should be a color different the yellow



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I too have dabbled in use of the EXNIHILONIHILFITIT HYPERTROPHY methods...
> 
> I haven't made any muscle size or strength gains yet, but...
> 
> My penis now weighs 1.75 lbs cold!!!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I too have dabbled in use of the EXNIHILONIHILFITIT HYPERTROPHY methods...
> 
> I haven't made any muscle size or strength gains yet, but...
> 
> My penis now weighs 1.75 lbs cold!!!


That is  another amazing testimonial to this incredible system.


----------



## Fashong (Jul 8, 2005)

Sure, I guess it's possible to have 85 inches of chest fat.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Sure, I guess it's possible to have 85 inches of chest fat.


92% muscle.......


----------



## Fashong (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats why "Tough Old Man" has it posted that your around 50 inches .  You must take MASSIVE roids to get that far.  But, I seriously doubt that it's that big lol.


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Thats why "Tough Old Man" has it posted that your around 50 inches .  You must take MASSIVE roids to get that far.  But, I seriously doubt that it's that big lol.


I haven't used steroids in 3 years, and I took off 2 years from lifting....except some minor boxing lifting, so my chest is really 49 inches right now.


----------



## NEO_72 (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I am looking into one of those cameras that takes a panoramic picture...I might be able to fit my huge chest into that type of photo.



Don't forget to wipe the BS off the lens first - it will focus better


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

Somebody needs to close and delete this thread!


----------



## GFR (Aug 8, 2005)

NEO_72 said:
			
		

> Don't forget to wipe the BS off the lens first - it will focus better


How dare you


----------



## 007 (Aug 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm having some put on a disk right now at Walgreens photo. It should be done in a few hours, normally it only takes 15 min to copy but I'm so huge the copy time will be 2 hours.


 hahahahah


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you train it 2 or 3 times a week???


----------



## GFR (Aug 22, 2005)

Psycho Dad said:
			
		

> Do you train it 2 or 3 times a week???


Im going to hit you in the head with a dumbell


----------



## god hand (Aug 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Im going to hit you in the head with a dumbell


WHY IS THIS SHIT STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> WHY IS THIS SHIT STILL ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a questioned to ask you Dr E. I have seen some of your last post recently and have noticed that your 7 weeks into a 8 week gear regimen. Has your chest grown more and how close to 90 inches is it now.


----------



## GFR (Oct 12, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I have a questioned to ask you Dr E. I have seen some of your last post recently and have noticed that your 7 weeks into a 8 week gear regimen. Has your chest grown more and how close to 90 inches is it now.


Im going to hit you in the head with a dumbell


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Im going to hit you in the head with a dumbell


Please use a quart of pacifico full of beer instead. This way I can drink some of it running off my head....Please


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Please use a quart of pacifico full of beer instead. This way I can drink some of it running off my head....Please


Don't think you can keep up with me


----------



## chuckufarley (Jan 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I am looking into one of those cameras that takes a panoramic picture...I might be able to fit my huge chest into that type of photo.


lol I bet 20 bux thta he has big fat giant MAN BOOBS. Like Robert Paulson on fight club. They are also know as "Bitch Tits". lololoooloolololoololololol


----------



## mrmark (Jan 14, 2006)

Sounds interesting

are you going to post and before and after pix?


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

chuckufarley said:
			
		

> lol I bet 20 bux thta he has big fat giant MAN BOOBS. Like Robert Paulson on fight club. They are also know as "Bitch Tits". lololoooloolololoololololol



True story!


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> True story!


 


			
				MyK said:
			
		

> Pics Pics Pics Pics!!!!


 
 

I have posted one pick bitch.....it's my pre cycle pic, I will poist more in 8-9 weeks when my cycle is over.


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I'm on the edge of my seat!


It's in my gallery Einstein


----------



## MyK (Jan 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's in my gallery Einstein



for the ater pics dumbass! all I see in your gallery is one 14 inch pasty white bicep!


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> for the ater pics dumbass! all I see in your gallery is one 14 inch pasty white bicep!


 
12.55 cm


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, look at what I've found...



			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> STAY TUNNED!!





			
				ForemanRules in other thread said:
			
		

> Nice English Einstein.







			
				mPK in same other thread said:
			
		

> True story.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

You have found nothing and will like it bitch.


----------



## mPK (Jan 14, 2006)

False story.


----------



## Ghost_Dog (Jan 14, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> False story.




BANNED!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2006)

Ghost_Dog said:
			
		

> BANNED!!!!!!


We can only hope.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 24, 2006)

mPK said:
			
		

> False story.



The humanity!!


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 24, 2006)

im bout my buisiness mayn fuk yall bebops im out


----------



## MyK (Jan 24, 2006)

JOHNYORK said:
			
		

> im bout my buisiness mayn fuk yall bebops im out


----------



## Biggzy (Jan 25, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> foreman likes to clog up the training forum with worthless threads.  best to ignore those types.



agreed


----------



## WilliamB (Jan 25, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> foreman likes to clog up the training forum with worthless threads.  best to ignore those types.



I would have to agree with this.


----------



## GFR (Jan 25, 2006)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> agreed


And you post nothing but your hate for others
sad


----------



## GFR (Jan 25, 2006)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with this.


 I think it's clear that nobody on this site cares much about what you think....


----------



## GFR (Jan 25, 2006)

True Story


----------



## Biggzy (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And you post nothing but your hate for others
> sad



Go back to posting about how big your chest is. 

You've got insecurity written all over you, its pretty funny actually.


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> Go back to posting about how big your chest is.
> 
> You've got insecurity written all over you, its pretty funny actually.


When I see *you post* any intelligent: taraining, anabolic or diet advise I will consider your advice...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 26, 2006)

Knock it off children or I'll hit you all upside the head with a dumbell


----------



## Biggzy (Jan 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When I see *you post* any intelligent: taraining, anabolic or diet advise I will consider your advice...



What the fuck is taraining?


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

Biggzy said:
			
		

> What the fuck is taraining?


I see you know how to use spell check, too bad that's all you have to offer here, besides your jealousy and anger.


----------



## Biggzy (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I'm jealous of your 84 inch chest. You are just the man.


----------



## Methem (Jan 27, 2006)

why is everyone so interested in looking at this guy's tits?

awkkkkkwarrrdddd


----------

